# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Out of the way grocery trip!

## poolguywindsor

So as another options when heading to Negril, this place in Ironshore across from the Blue Diamond, called Progressive foods is a modern store with a great selection. I have not been to Megamart but this place is really nice.

----------


## poolguywindsor

I dont know how they do it there when the cost of food, gas, electricity!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Almost $200 US ,had to go back before the end of the week plus a few stops by the fruit and veggie truck and a couple trips up to the local market in Duncan,s Bay! That include a case of beer a bottle of rum.

----------


## SweetSue

> Almost $200 US ,had to go back before the end of the week plus a few stops by the fruit and veggie truck and a couple trips up to the local market in Duncan,s Bay! That include a case of beer a bottle of rum.


I know - you have to wonder how folks manage.  I guess buying local products makes a big difference.  I know people who never tasted Peanut Butter until they met me or even used liquid dish soap..everything was washed with bar or powder soap... And forget about cold cereal in milk...  Breakfast foods include ackee, breadfruit, yam, banana, rice, bun and cheese or whatever that was left over from dinner the night before.   I try to shop more like a Jamaican just to get a better feel for the cost of living with one exception - I buy bulk when I first come in and I know when I leave, the pantry is still full.  (50lb rice, 25lb flour, 20lb corn meal....)  

Thank goodness I have become more accustomed to making the money conversion!  The first time I saw a  6,000 dollar shopping bill, my gut reacted before my head could do the math!  WTF!?!?    :Smile:   ha ha

Peace.

----------


## TrelawnyT

What a store !!! As I walked into Progressive foods, I asked myself "Where am I, still in Jamaica?". Great selection. I felt like the only shopper in the store. LOL

----------


## poolguywindsor

Maybe you were,lol There were very few shopping both times I was there?

----------


## Nurse Marcia

They are probably packed on the weekend  :Smile:

----------


## poolguywindsor

The second time I went was on a sunday and it was a little busier.

----------

